# What to do in Scottsdale, AZ?



## KOR5Star (Mar 26, 2006)

We've made reservations at The Westin Kierland Resort for President's week 2007.  There are 5 families going (not related... all friends), consisting of 9 adults and 11 children.  

What trips/activities, outside of the those offered on property, should we consider?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 26, 2006)

If anyone in your group is interested in architecture and/or Frank Lloyd Wright, you can tour his studio/home in Scottsdale--Taliesin West.


----------



## vlariano (Mar 27, 2006)

Sedona is a beautiful place to visit and have lunch, and I believe that there is a day trip to the Grand Canyon either from the timeshare or one fo the tour companies.  Lots of golf and shopping in Scottsdale too.


----------



## dneuser (Mar 27, 2006)

The Heard Museum of Native American history and artifacts is a great place that caters to children in many of their displays.  Rawhide is a mock old west town with shows and displays kids will love.

If you feel up to going 2-3 hours south for a day, the Sonora Desert Museum is fabulous as is the old Titan Missle silo close to Tucson and Tombstone on the Mexican border.  May seem like a long drive to those of us from NY, but Arizona miles are much shorter than Long Island miles (LOL).


----------



## patty5ia (Mar 27, 2006)

If you like art, attend the Celebration of Fine Art where artists from all over the West come to Scottsdale from Jan. through March.  There are demonstrations and many beautiful pieces of art for sale.

Hiking is a great activity in Sedona and Scottsdale.  Last week we did the Solder's Pass Hike in Sedona and the Pinacle Peak hike in Scottsdale - both beautiful!

And shopping!- Wow!  The other suggestions are great ones.  Enjoy - there is much to do.


----------



## azsunluvr (Mar 30, 2006)

If the kids like zoos, there's the Phoenix Zoo or Wildlife World Zoo. If you go to Sedona, stop by Montezuma Well and Montezuma Castle on the way. Rawhide might be a fun place to spend a few hours. I don't know if Kierland's pools are heated. If not, it will be too cold to swim.


----------



## KOR5Star (Mar 31, 2006)

Luckily the pools are heated


----------



## jmatias (Apr 1, 2006)

We just got back from Scottsdale and had a great time.  Our family ( 2 adults, kids 9,8,2) did the following:

Spring training games
Goldfield Ghost town ( mine tour, train tour, reptile display, pan for gold)
Heard Museum ( lots of hands on things for the kids)
Old Town Scottsdale ( visit shops, Sugar Bowl for ice cream)

Last year trip we did:

Rawhide
Sedona and Montezumas Castle
Spring training games
horseback riding

Kids really enjoyed the ghost town, rawhide, the museum, and hotel pools.

There are a lot of things for every age.  We are owners at Marriott's Canyon Villas and really enjoy the resort and the amenities.

HTH
Jen


----------



## nightnurse613 (Apr 1, 2006)

There's a little amusement park near Indian School and the 101?  I can't remember the name, it's not Sunsplash or Golfland, although there is a waterpark not too far away.  Anyway, they have two hour passes for like $20 or so; you can self drive go karts, take batting practice, play miniature golf, splash around in boats.  Someone will remember the name or I will later. There is a nice water park in Mesa (or Tempe).  My husband takes my son there for batting practice and relaxation (go kart driving).


----------



## Harry (Apr 4, 2006)

*Westin Briefing*

When you arrive at the Westin, you will get a briefing about activities.  I was there last week (on business) and noticed tour buses and a bunch of jeeps and cowboys.  The briefing (they don't call it that but that is what I call it)was going on while I was there.  You pretty much can schedule everything that has been stated above.  On your own, go to the Desert Botanical Gardens and do not pass up The Heard.


----------



## KOR5Star (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you all for your responses.  I've shared them with the other families.  Now we've got 2 weeks worth of things to do, but only one week of vacation!


----------



## Jestjoan (Apr 17, 2006)

Check out Cosanti, the Soleri bell foundry....Not sure how far it is.

I have always wanted to go to Arcosanti but haven't made it yet because of time and distance.

www.cosanti.com
www.arcosanti.org

At arcosanti.org put in cosanti in the search box to learn about the bell foundry tours etc.


----------



## altonbluffs (Apr 21, 2006)

it is right next to phoenix so there is lots to do frank llloyd wright is there. if you are into indian culture check out the sweet medicine shop in scottsdale. there is also a great animal place--out of africa wildlife parkl. it is inthe greater phoenix area seems like it may have moved, but you could find it on web i am sure.


----------



## Annagins (Aug 26, 2008)

*More Activities For The List?*

I'm new to TUG, but thought I'd bump this thread up in case anyone has any new activitie to add to the list of "Things to do in Scottsdale".

I was offered the bargain priced stay-then-tour at Kierland.  We're scheduled for the week between Christmas and New Year.  My worry is that we won't be able to fill 4 days with activities.  

Kierland is beautiful, but we're not golfers or tennis players.  My husband and daughter like swimming and I like shopping, but what else is there?

Things on the agenda include:

Taliesin West, and uh.....that's really all I can think of.  My seven year old daughter is not into hiking and says she's scared of hot air ballon rides.  

I saw what appeared to be a fun water park on line, but it is closed in late December.


----------



## mjs (Aug 26, 2008)

grand canyon day trip--- about 3.00 hour drive one way
sedona-pink jeep tour--offer various tours of different lenghts


----------



## pjrose (Aug 26, 2008)

We were happy to just relax by the pools most of the time.  Dinner at the nearby Cheesecake Factory was great.

We liked:
Lazy River.  Depending on your daughter's age, slides at two of the four pools.  Relax.  Sedona.  PB Loco (creative peanut butter fast-food at one of the malls).  Botanical Garden.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Aug 26, 2008)

For starters -

If you like wildlife/nature:

Arizona Science Center http://www.azscience.org/
Desert Botanical Garden  http://www.dbg.org/
Boyce Thompson Arboretum  http://arboretum.ag.arizona.edu// (saw a Gila Monster last time there)
Deer Valley Rock Art Center  http://www.asu.edu/clas/shesc/dvrac/
Out of Africa Wildlife Park  http://www.outofafricapark.com/
Hiking in any of the Phoenix Mountain Preserves  http://www.ci.phoenix.az.us/PARKS/hikesoth.html

Rawhide Wild West Town  http://www.rawhide.com/  followed by dinner at Rustler's Rooste  http://www.rustlersrooste.com/

Grest dining, wine tasting, art, shopping, etc in historic downtown Chandler   http://www.downtownchandler.org/downtown-businesses


----------



## CalifasGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

*Arcosanti*



Jestjoan said:


> Check out Cosanti, the Soleri bell foundry....Not sure how far it is.
> 
> I have always wanted to go to Arcosanti but haven't made it yet because of time and distance.
> 
> ...


I remember visiting Arcosanti. We happened to drive by and notice it, so we stopped to check it out. We managed to get a tour and stayed to eat at the cafeteria where the artists of the co-op stayed. It's worth visiting. You should make the time.

Those of you who enjoy visiting these types of places would also enjoy visiting the Forestiere Underground Gardens in Fresno and the Watts Towers in Los Angeles.

http://historicfresno.org/nrhp/forest.htm
http://www.wattstowers.us/history.htm

There's also Biosphere 2, which is not too far from Arcosanti, for those in the Phoenix/Tucson area.

http://www.b2science.org/visitor-tours.html


----------



## Diane (Aug 27, 2008)

Get a check up at Mayo Clinic.  Just kidding, but that is what usually takes us to Scottsdale where we stay in a timeshare for a week or two and take advantage of many of the activities mentioned while we are there.

Diane


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 29, 2008)

Crackerjax.


----------



## darcy (Aug 29, 2008)

When we stayed at the J.W. Marriott, we took a Segway tour.  Although we signed up at the Marriott, it was by an offsite company, and so anyone could do it (they might go to other hotels also).  What was especially fun is that the Marriott grounds are huge, so we got to go around for an hour + without obstruction.  When I see the Segway tours in various cities, it usually looks like they spend most of the time either waiting to cross the street or standing around listening to the tour guide.  This was 100% just riding the Segway.

And - this is a little lame unless you have football fans in your group - but we went over to the football stadium to look at the grass field that they wheel out into the sun.  That was pretty cool.


----------



## Kola (Aug 31, 2008)

We will be at Marriotts in early Nov. I would like very much to visit the Titan Missile museum located 25 miles south of Tucson at Sahuarita, Az  Could someone advise how long does it takes to get there from Marriotts Scottsdale resort and what if any advance arrangements are required. Also, what other 'must see' objects are there on the same route ?  Thanks.

K.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 1, 2008)

I would guess it's almost 2 hours from Scottsdale.  The freeway south of Phoenix is 75 mph.  The boneyard is kind of out there by itself but, have you ever heard of the Biosphere?  It's kind of out of the way.  There is always the prison at Florence!  Maybe a short stop at their trading post (no real license plates).


----------



## julienjay (Sep 1, 2008)

Just got back from Scottsdale and would recommend Arizona Science Center and dinner afterwards at Pizzeria Bianco (which is right next door).

Taliesen West was also awesome.

Greasewood Flats and Pinnacle Peak Patio Steakhouse were both great.


----------



## Kola (Sep 1, 2008)

nightnurse613 said:


> I would guess it's almost 2 hours from Scottsdale.  The freeway south of Phoenix is 75 mph.  The boneyard is kind of out there by itself but, have you ever heard of the Biosphere?  It's kind of out of the way.  There is always the prison at Florence!  Maybe a short stop at their trading post (no real license plates).



I have read the Biosphere web info. Yes that a possibility.  Do I take it from your comment that you would recommend visiting the Florence prison rather than the Titan missile museum ? Serious ?  

K.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Sep 2, 2008)

julienjay said:


> Just got back from Scottsdale and would recommend Arizona Science Center and dinner afterwards at Pizzeria Bianco (which is right next door).




...but be forewarned: waiting times of 2 hours + are not uncommon at Pizzeria Bianco (most people say it's worth the wait).


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 2, 2008)

If you like scenic drives, the Apache Trail on Highway 88 out of Scottsdale to the Roosevelt Dam is worth the effot - some dirt road but passable with a "regular" car.  Also the historic mining town of Jerome 20 miles from Sedona is quaint with lots of shops and old buildings.  The museum there is outstanding. The road "up the mountain" from Sedona to Jerome offers  beautiful views of the valley.


----------



## JEFF H (Sep 4, 2008)

I would caution that December is likely going to be alittle to much on the chilly side to enjoy the pools.
The again A few vistors from server cold weather areas may think its ok pool weather  

The Titan Missile museum would be about 2 1/2 hour drive each way.
If your going to Tucson and like old planes you should also visit the Pima Air Museum.
I think its better to stay in Tucson for a few days so you can visit all the attraction in the Tucson Area.
Sonoran Desert Museum.
Old Tucson
Biosphere
nearby Kartchner caverens state park


----------



## rfb813 (Sep 7, 2008)

I would second the Apache trail through Tortilla Flats to Roosevelt Dam and up 188 toward Payson. But not with a big vehicle since there are sections of the road that narrow and bypass of two vehicles is difficult.  We found the trip to be one of the highlights of our trip to Scottsdale.  If you don't want to do the whole trip the trip to Tortilla Flats is also interesting and the road is good until then. We also did a day trip to Jerome and on to Sedona and back. For a trip to the Grand Canyon I would recommend an overnight at the Canyon. We did it in one day but it was a LONG day.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 8, 2008)

You may wish to visit Carefree a fee miles north of Sedona.  The largest antiqe auto auction is held in Sedona.  Although we do not golf, Sedona is a golfing Mecca.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 16, 2008)

No, I wasn't suggesting Florence Prison over Titan Missile site.  I was suggesting you could work Florence into your trip to the Biosphere. Depending on your route to the Biosphere, you could catch it coming or going.  The Biosphere is kind of interesting (in a purely scientific way) but the reception center is at the top of the hill.  The path is not exhaustive but, there is some uphill and downhill and some steps within the Biosphere that have to dealt with. The concept is kind of cool. By the way, the earth was the first biosphere (pay attention there may be a test).:zzz:


----------

